# Ever used Tai-Chi for self-defence?



## Bushido (Jun 11, 2002)

Tell me, just curious...

-Bushido :samurai:


----------



## theneuhauser (Jun 14, 2002)

i use taiji for psychological self defense. i havent been in a street fight for a long time (after a few years of MA the frequency of situations where fighting was necessary magically dissappeared). excluding a few potential bar brawls that were over almost before they started.
just like taiji-someone cannot strike you if there is nothing substantial to strike against, noone can instigate a fight with you if if those initial aggressive words or actions go unreturned. i think thats the psychological aspect of self defense. i hope that makes sense


----------



## Rodluvan (Jun 18, 2002)

Nope


----------



## Garyr (Jul 16, 2002)

A few times with great success.

 Gary Romel
www.pressurepointfighting.com


----------



## MartialArtist (Aug 27, 2002)

Yes, I have used it and a lot of its principles about giving to get, releasing power, and the things you learn from sticky hands.

Okay, by tai chi, you mean combat tai chi or the yoga, commercialized "anti-arthritis" image it has been known to become in the West?

You just can't do forms the whole time without knowing what the techniques are supposed to do and if you just follow the instructor.


----------



## CraneSpreadWings (Oct 22, 2002)

Ive had my Tai Chi just jump right out of my nervous system and deflect, re-direct, and strike an opponent who attacked me while I was sitting down...He threw a punch, next thing I knew Wave Hands Like Clouds was occuring in my very hands....I ended up with the fool in Eagle Wing Chin na grip and gave him a little kick on the butt as he exited the room....wierd...it kind of freaked me out a little then made me realize two things...1-Study Taichi 2-be aware and careful with it...true story

Humbly, 
CSW


----------



## cdhall (Oct 22, 2002)

Right, Crane... sounds more like an Unsolved Mystery than a True Story.

Anyway,  a friend of mine studied Tai Chi (Yang Style I think) from an older Chinese Immigrant here in town.  This was apparently before the guy became a citizen.  He was still very unfamiliar with our culture and language.

At any rate, this Tai Chi instructor is slightly built and is older and was at a party with my friend (his student) when a young tough-guy kept harassing him to "show me some of that stuff..."  the guy was tipsy from drinking and 2-3 times the Tai Chi instructor sent him away/diffused him.

Finally the guy comes up and puts his hand on the teacher.  The teacher stepped back and circled a hand behind this guys' head and dropped him to the floor. My friend says the move was straight out of one of the forms, he has shown me the move, it was very simple.

Anyway my friend says you could hear the guy's head crack when he hit the floor.  They actually waited a bit to call EMS/the police because they were not sure of the consequences for the instructor.  It may have even happened at the instructor's house.  So the guy nearly dies but all the witnesses recounted how this tough "kid" would not leave the old man alone... and nothing came of it.  

Later the guy recovered and went to see the teacher.  He told him he apologized.  The teacher said that he did the right thing, but that "I never want to see you again."  

It is actually a funny story when my friend tells it.  He first told it to me when he was recounting some of the violent, effective moves in the form he was learning.  He liked studying Tai Chi and says that while he was doing so, our Kenpo instructor and other students did remark that his power had noticeably improved.

Sorry for the long story, but I like that story and I used to always think of Tai Chi as "moving meditation" and overlook it's combat application.  As another instructor of ours, a Tai Chi teacher as well, once put it "Tai Chi Chuan means Grand Ultimate Fist."  I hope I quoted that right. 
:asian:


----------



## CraneSpreadWings (Oct 22, 2002)

oh well...it happened...maybe my explanatory prowess is the mystery!

Your 2nd hand story sounds really like what blows me away with tai chi...even in my aforementioned experience...the simplicity of the motions and the level of power that comes from them... I can say in my humble beginners voice that from what Ive seen Tai Chi can be very destructive and is most dangerous maybe in the 2nd--5th years of study...

humbly
walter hackett


----------



## Nightingale (Sep 10, 2003)

I didn't even know tai chi could be used for self defense... thought it was more like yoga...

interesting....


----------



## Taiji fan (Sep 11, 2003)

> I didn't even know tai chi could be used for self defense... thought it was more like yoga...


 that makes me sad....when a martial artists doesn't even know that taijiquan is a martial art   no surprise I guess...look at how it is publicised.


----------



## liangzhicheng (Sep 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Taiji fan _
> *that makes me sad....when a martial artists doesn't even know that taijiquan is a martial art   no surprise I guess...look at how it is publicised.     *



WHAT?!?! Taijiquan is a martial art?  You mean it isn't all about trying to move slower than a slug, and being one with the earth and flowers? Screw that, I'm quitting!!! :rofl:


----------

